# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Ndihmë për një skanim

## Wordless

Për të skanuar një foto sa më origjinale,  më duhet patjetër printeri,  apo me ndonjë skaner të mirë mund tja arrijë qëllimit..? 

Faleminderit

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

po printeri përse të të duhet?

----------


## Wordless

Prandaj po pyes se një shitës më tha që duke e dërguar nga printeri në pc dhe pastaj nga pc në skaner,  fotoja del origjinale me ngjyrat. Kjo për shkak se skanerit po tja vësh foton sipër direkt,  nuk e ka resolucionin e duhur të ngjyrave

----------


## Wordless

Me pak fjalë....  Për të kopjuar një foto që të dali origjinale, mund tja arrijë qëllimit me një printer të mirë me lazer,  apo duhet patjetër që ta skanoj në pc dhe pastaj ta printoj...?

----------


## Mau_kiko

Si fillim, te qartesojme diferencat midis dy makinerive.

*Printeri* ka si funksion te nxjerre ne leter ato imazhe ose tekste qe ke perpunuar me pare ne komputer. Pra, printeri nxjerr imazhin e gatshem NGA kompjuteri. 
Kemi disa lloje pritnteri, Inkjet, Laser/LED/ snapshot, etj. Te gjithe kane diferencat e tyre ne menyren se si arrijne te perpunojne imazhin e dhene nga kompjuteri ne leter. 
Personi qe te ka keshilluar, ka te drejte per nje faktor, printeri me laser ka nje efekt me te mire ne printim e fotogafive sesa ai me boje. Imazhi del i stampuar dhe detajet jane me te qarta.

*Skaneri* nga krahu tjeter, eshte nje makineri e cila me ane te ultrasound, rezonances magnetike dhe rrezatimit, arrine te kopjoj nje imazh fizik, si dokumente zyre, fotografi te vjetra, vizatimi qe ke bere kur ishe 10 vjec,  duke e kthyer ne imazh dixhital.

Kjo pak a shume per te treguar ndryshimin e te dyjave, dhe mos ti hy me ne thellesi. Ideja eshte qe edhe peytja nuk eshte e qarte.

Deshiron te _printosh_ nje foto, apo deshiron te _skanosh_ nje foto? Deshiron ta nxjerresh fotografine nga kompjuteri ne leter, apo nga letra ne kompjuter?

----------

Wordless (19-08-2017)

----------


## Wordless

Dua të kopjoj fotografitë e mija që kam në album.  Por dua që të dalin origjinale.  Dmth ti fotokopjoj. Nuk dua ti hedh në pc.  Kaq. Vetëm se dua të më dalin origjinale siç i kam.

----------


## Wordless

Ato makinat 3 në 1 dmth skaner, printer fotokopje,  shitësi më tha që nuk bëjnë

----------


## Mau_kiko

Atehere keshilla ime eshte qe me pare ta skanosh foton, ta dixhitalizosh duke e patur edhe ne kompjuter, e me pas ta printosh.


Egziston edhe mundesia e te perdorur nje tripod me bisht te vogel dhe nje aparat fotografik per ta ri-krijuar. (edhe pse nuk eshte 100% e sakte, pasi ka ndryshime ne nuanca ngjyrash dhe dritehije.




Po keshille me mire akoma mund te te them qe ta cosh ne nje studio fotografike, dhe nuk ke nevoje per te blere asgje, po thjesht te paguash per sherbimin e shpejte.

Por nese deshiron ta besh gjithcka vete (sasia ose nevoja per ta preseritur me vone) atehere kerko per All-In-One Printer. Gjithmone ne baze te buxhetit. Dhe prefero me mire ata qe jane me Laser kundrejt atyre me Ink Jet. Samsung Multifunction Printer ProXpress eshte kryeveper per kete pune, por qe kushton.
Mos harro; shitesat deshirojne te shesin ato cfare kane ne dyqan, jo detyrimisht ajo cfare nevojitet me teper ty (e thene kjo nga nje shites...)

----------

Wordless (19-08-2017)

----------


## Wordless

Nëse marr all in one,  a më duhet ta skanoj apo vetëm print direkt..?  Se kam problemin se nuk di ta nxjerr nga pc me dimensionin e duhur dmth përmast.  Nëse duhet patjetër ta skanoj të lutem më gjej një video ilustruese se si mund ti ndryshoj përmasat e fotos në pc që pastaj ti hedh në printer.  psh:  20x27 

...dhe rrofsh për mundimin vlla.

----------

